
How to live on 24 hours a day [pdf] - krtkush
http://dev.misuniversity.com/wp-content/uploads/ebooks/bennett_arnold_how_to_live_on_24_hours_a_day.pdf
======
aphextim
> “I shall alter that when I have a little more time”?

We never shall have any more time. We have, and we have always had, all the
time there is. It is the realisation of this profound and neglected truth
(which, by the way, I have not discovered) that has led me to the minute
practical examina-tion of daily time- expenditure.

